# Sattelposition im Trail



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Es gibt verschiedene Ansätze, auf welche Höhe man den Sattel im Trail einstellt. Die einen fahren Grundsätzlich mit Sattel oben, andere senken den Sattel gerne ab. Höhenverstellbare Sattelstützen machen diese Entscheidung leichter, aber nicht jeder möchte das Mehrgewicht und die Defektanfälligkeit in Kauf nehmen.

Auf GMBN gibt es eine neue Fahrtechnikserie und in dem folgenden Video werde ein paar sehr interessante Aspekte zu diesem Thema aufgezeigt:





Wie stellt ihr euren Sattel im Trail ein? Eher tief für mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, oder lasst ihr den Sattel oben?


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2015)

Dank Command Post Absenkung um 3,5cm auf ebener Strecke,um besser pedalieren zu können.

Wird's steiler, ganz runter für maximale Freiheit und einfacheres Versetzen/Stufen/Absätze 

Macht deutlich mehr Spaß 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wie stellt ihr euren Sattel im Trail ein? Eher tief für mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, oder lasst ihr den Sattel oben?



Dank der Verbreitung der Variostützen ist diese "Glaubensfrage" aus vergangenen Tagen gottseidank kaum noch relevant, da so gut wie jede/r Biker/in die Vorteile des Sattel-Absenkens nutzt. Top-Racer wie Nino Schurter und Julien Absalon sprechen in Interviews davon, dass sich Variostützen auch im XC-Worldcup mehr verbreiten werden, da die Vorteile auf den anspruchsvollen Strecken immer mehr zum Tragen kommen. Mal schauen, wie sich das entwickelt, ich glaube den Racern kann kaum etwas besseres passieren, auch für Ihre Sicherheit.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. März 2015)

Auch mit hohem Sattel kann man bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik sehr gut Trails fahren:


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2015)

Der Knackpunkt deiner Aussage ist
a) "entsprechend"=sehr gut
b) Fahrspass

Die entsprechende Fahrtechnik könnte man übrigens auch als Antwort auf alle deiner in den letzten Tagen (Edit: Korrektur)geposteten Fahrtechnik-Fragestellungen (Bremsen, Aktivposition etc) zur Anwendung bringen 

Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Antwort auf alle deiner in den letzten Tagen gepolsterten Fahrtechnik-Fragestellungen


Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht ganz? Meinst du mit gepolstert = Schoner, also die Endurofraktion? Für den Endurobereich würde ich auch klar zu einer verstellbaren Sattelstütze raten.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. März 2015)

Ich würde sagen es sollte gepostet heißen... Verdammte autokorrekturen


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2015)

Ja genauso, habe es editiert. 

Sorry für die Verwirrung...


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2015)

Die Defektanfälligkeit und das Gewicht werden sich bestimmt auch noch weiter entwickeln, wobei bei den Profis kriegen die bestimmt eh jedes Wochenende einen Service  Allein für die Sicherheit auf den wirklich krassen XC-Strecken bei dem gemischten Fahrerfeld werden die Variostützen eine wichtige Rolle spielen, ich bin sehr gespannt wie Schurter, Fumic und Co. dann in den Downhills noch mehr abgehen.

Für Tourenfahrer spielt beim Nachrüsten vor Allem der Preis eine Rolle und verhindert bei vielen Biker/innen den Kauf einer Variostütze! Ich fahre ja schon lange die Forca SPS400, günstig und gut ist sie, doch auch pflege-bedürftig. Hydraulische Modelle werden ja auch günstiger, mal schauen, wie sich das entwickelt!

Achja, man kann auch mit den entsprechenden Skills dem Rennrad krass Trial fahren oder mit dem Hollandrad Backflips etc. machen


----------



## Pacpacpac (16. März 2015)

Herzlich willkommen im Marc B und Alpe7 Forum 
Das wird hier ja zur Privatveranstaltung von euch beiden.
Natürlich trotzdem Danke für die Tipps und Videos.


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2015)

Ich hoffe es beteiligen sich noch mehr User  Ein eigenes Forum für Guides und Coaches wäre auch super, damit die sich dort austoben können für ihren Austausch und Diskussionen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (17. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es beteiligen sich noch mehr User  Ein eigenes Forum für Guides und Coaches wäre auch super, damit die sich dort austoben können für ihren Austausch und Diskussionen...


... frachdochdiemods.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Achja, man kann auch mit den entsprechenden Skills dem Rennrad krass Trial fahren oder mit dem Hollandrad Backflips etc. machen


Das stimmt schon, siehe z.B. hier:

Aber wie sun901 schon anmerkte, ist die Frage, wieviel Spaß das macht.
Es geht mir ja auch nicht um die einzelnen Bikekategorien, sondern darum, wie die User hier allgemein so ihre Sattelposition anpassen. Und ein XC-Biker hat da nunmal zwangsläufig andere Prioritäten als ein Enduro-Racer. Siehe eben das erste Video hier!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (28. März 2015)

Was mich oft wundert ist die Sattelhöhe der DH-Pros. Die fahren alle mit ziemlich hohem Sattel (sieht jedenfalls so aus). 
Ich fahre bergauf und auf einfachen Tretstrecken Sattel ob. Wenns bisschen rumpelt, ca. 2 cm runter und bergab, fast ganz runter.
Mir gehts dabei aber auch um Spaß und nicht um effektives Treten.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. März 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Was mich oft wundert ist die Sattelhöhe der DH-Pros.


Da geht es oft um den "5. Kontaktpunkt" zum Bike. Und da benötigen Fahrer wie z.B. Steve Peat einen relativ hohen Sattel, um das Bike auch gut in Downhillpassagen über den Sattel führen zu können.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. März 2015)

Den 5. Kontaktpunkt mag ich nur bei gut geshapten Trails mit schnellen Kurven und ohne Gerumpel - z.B. Singltrek Pod Smrkem. Sobald es ruppiger wird oder ich bisschen abhebe, kollidiert der Sattel dann gelegentlich mit einer empflindlichen Stelle. Das verdirbt den Spaß erheblich.
Ich würde den Peaty gern mal fragen, ob er das bewusst in Kauf nimmt, weils bei seinem Job halt dazu gehört. Vielleicht trägt er auch ein Suspensorium oder macht irgendwas besser.  
Mich interessiert, wie viel Zentimeter gute DH Fahrer den Sattel absenken - verglichen mit normaler Sitzhöhe zum Treten.


----------



## Marc B (30. März 2015)

Vielleicht kommt hinzu, dass die DH Profis in Zwischenstücken sich teilweise kurz hinsetzen und pedalieren? Bei Strecken mit fiesen Tretpassagen konnte man bei Gwin und Co. sogar Variostützen sehen. 

Wenn man sich die Bike-Checks anschaut, sieht man auch ziemliche Unterschiede bei den Profi-Bikes, das hängt wohl auch sehr mit der Beinlänge zusammen etc.  Peaty ist ziemlich groß, Greg Minnaar ebenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (31. März 2015)

Ohne den fünften Kontaktpunkt könnte ich garnicht, ich brauche den Sattel zum "lenken". Davon abgesehen komme ich mit meinen Knien mit dem Sattel ins Gehege, wenn ich ihn ganz einfahre. Daher hab ich idr. immer mindestens 10cm Sattelauszug. Ist wohl aber bestimmt auch eine Sache der Gewohnheit.


----------



## Chainzuck (31. März 2015)

Downhill Bikes haben aber auch in der Regel einen viel flacheren Sitzwinkel als moderne XC/AM/EN Bikes, deswegen ist der Sattel auch bei hoher Position nicht so krass im Weg. Der Effekt ist mir jetzt aufgefallen nach dem wechsel auf ein Fully mit 74er Sitzwinkel.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. April 2015)

Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass man bei vielen DH Bikes den Sattel auch gar nicht voll absenken kann, da er dann beim Einfedern mit dem Reifen kollidiert.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (1. April 2015)

Also bei mir am DH Bike kommt das immer drauf an wo ich fahre, auf normalen Trails ohne größere Sprünge lass ich den Sattel so wie ich ihn zum Treten hab. Wenn allerdings mehr Sprünge drin sind, oder es extrem steil wird, mach ich ihn auch runter sonst is der doch manchmal bissel im Weg.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. April 2015)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Also bei mir am DH Bike kommt das immer drauf an wo ich fahre, auf normalen Trails ohne größere Sprünge lass ich den Sattel so wie ich ihn zum Treten hab. Wenn allerdings mehr Sprünge drin sind, oder es extrem steil wird, mach ich ihn auch runter sonst is der doch manchmal bissel im Weg.


klingt jetzt nach enduro und nicht dh, wenn du mich fragst.
ich habe meinen sattel am dh bike die ganze saison nicht verstellt


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (1. April 2015)

Die lokalen Trails hier sind auch mehr "Enduro", abegsehen von paar gebauten Sachen und Wildbad gibts hier in der Nähe nich viel DH mäßiges.


----------



## marcel_wob (9. Juni 2015)

Kennt noch einer von "damals" aus den 90ern die Federn zum Verstellen der Sattelstütze?
War an der Stütze und am Schnellspanner befestigt:
Schnellspanner auf, hinsetzen, Schnellspanner zu, fertig.
Hoch eben andersrum.
In meinen Augen ist das eine ziemlich simple und gut funktionierende Lösung gewesen. Leicht, robust, unkaputtbar.


----------



## brera19 (10. Juni 2015)

Unkaputtbar bringt aber doch kein Geld


----------



## marcel_wob (10. Juni 2015)

Schon richtig,  ich finde die Feder beim googlen auch nicht mehr.  
Wenn jemand die aktuell nicht findet, gebt mir bitte Bescheid.  Ich könnte gut eine gebrauchen.. 

Gesendet von meinem D5103 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ptech (10. Juni 2015)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Kennt noch einer von "damals" aus den 90ern die Federn zum Verstellen der Sattelstütze?
> War an der Stütze und am Schnellspanner befestigt:
> Schnellspanner auf, hinsetzen, Schnellspanner zu, fertig.
> Hoch eben andersrum.
> In meinen Augen ist das eine ziemlich simple und gut funktionierende Lösung gewesen. Leicht, robust, unkaputtbar.



Viel mehr ist ja z.B. die "Forca" auch nicht...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yberion666 (14. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir für die Alpen eine Reverb gekauft. Da hat sie mir im steilen Gelände enorm geholfen. Zu Hause im Sauerland brauche ich sie aber nicht. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass ich die Reverb im Gegensatz zu anderen Leuten auch eher selten absenke. Also nur, wenn es wirklich steil wird. Ansonsten fehlt mir da der Sattel irgendwie.


----------



## Alumini (30. Juni 2015)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Zu Hause im Sauerland brauche ich sie aber nicht.


Dann solltest Du evtl. von den Forstwegen runter oder an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten.



Yberion666 schrieb:


> Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass ich die Reverb im Gegensatz zu anderen Leuten auch eher selten absenke.


Versuch's mal. Bin mir sicher, Du findest weitere Verwendungsmöglichkeiten. Ich nutze sie alle paarzig meter, natürlich im Gelände öfter als auf Tour.  Wurzelstück, runter. Abfahrt, runter. Dicke Wurzel, kleinen Sprung ziehen. Schnelle Kurven, Abfahrt (insb.) auf losem Untergrund, Bike schräglegen, Welle springen, Stufe fahren. Sehr steilen kurzen Anstieg fahren (2cm runter, hilft, ggf. nach Hinten runterzukommen oder im Stehen anzuhalten). Am Berg anfahren: Sattel ganz unten, sitzen und gleichzeitig stabil stehen können, lospedalieren, Sattel hoch.

Die Variostütze (ganz besonders mit Remote) ist die beste Erfindung nach der Scheibenbremse.


----------



## Yberion666 (30. Juni 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du evtl. von den Forstwegen runter oder an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten.



Ich fahre so viel Trails wie möglich. Nur gibt es da halt nicht so viel steiles.
Gerade auch ohne so ein Dingen fahren zu können zeugt doch von guter Fahrtechnik. Das ist jetzt nicht auf mich selbst bezogen. Aber Fahrtechnik hängt doch nicht von so einer Stütze ab.
Ein gutes Beispiel ist ein Bike Guide, den wir im Vinschgau hatten. Der ist mit nem Race Hardtail gefahren und das nicht langsam. Die wollen sogar, dass bei denen im Verein die Kinder bis 12 Jahre Hardtail fahren, damit sie eine saubere Linienwahl lernen.


----------



## Alumini (30. Juni 2015)

So war es nicht gemeint. Schlecht formuliert, sorry. Hängt nicht von der Stütze ab. Macht viele Technische Dinge aber umsoviel einfacher, das man wohl für uns durchschnittsfahrer, behaupten kann, dass diese Technik mit Stütze oben nicht zur Anwendung kommt, wegen geht nicht, oder weil unbekannt. Daher dran arbeiten. Ein guide - anderes Thema. Ich würde vermuten, da Du bisher meintest sie nicht wirklich zu benötigen, dass Du entweder viele Dinge nicht machst, wobei sie hilfreich ist, oder nicht kennst/kannst.  Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Du sie deutlich häufiger verstellen würdest, wenn Du mehr "spielen" würdest, oder anspruchsvollere Strecken hättest. Beim normalen Tourenfahren bin ich bei Dir, und die Sauerländer trails sind auch anders als bspw. schon im Bergischen oder in richtigen Bergen. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yberion666 (30. Juni 2015)

Ok. Ich verstehe, was du meinst. Und 8ch gebe dir recht, dass eine Variostütze in vielen Fällen enorm nützlich ist. Für mich vor allem im steilen und technischen Gelände, was es bei mir zu Hause leider kaum gibt.
Bikeparks oder dergleichen interessieren mich nicht. Das ist mir zu künstlich.


----------



## sun909 (30. Juni 2015)

Für Trackstand oder um enge Serpentinen zu üben (im Stand kreisen) ist das auch enorm hilfreich mit abgesenkter zu fahren. 

Die "Spielereien" von oben für BunnyHop usw erfordern auch ein wenig Beinfreiheit. 

Schade für dich, dass es das im Sauerland nicht gibt, vielleicht am WE mal Ri Süden orientieren 

viel spaß weiterhin!


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juli 2015)

was gibts im sauerland nicht? winterberg? willingen?


----------



## Yberion666 (1. Juli 2015)

Bin gerade am Gardasee. So viel zum Süden ;-)
Winterberg, Willingen, ich weiß. Aber mit dem Lift den Berg hoch und dann gebaute Strecken runter ist nicht meins. Jeden Höhenmeter, den ich runter fahren darf, möchte ich mir selber erarbeiten. Und da ich auch gerne schnell bergauf fahre, brauche ich auch das passende bike dazu.
Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich auch irgendwann mal das Downhillfahren ausprobieren. Allerdings dann mit geliehenem Equipment. Ich werde wohl eher nicht dabei hängen bleiben. Dafür schätze ich es zu sehr, direkt an der Haustüre zu starten.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juli 2015)

das sagen sie am anfang alle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yberion666 (2. Juli 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> das sagen sie am anfang alle...


Wir werden sehen ;-)


----------



## Adam1987 (8. Juli 2015)

@Yberion666 

dann scheinst du wirklich wenig Trails zu kennen. Ich muss nicht ins Sauerland um steile anspruchsvolle Trails zu fahren und die gibt es da zuhauf auch abseits der Bikeparks und kaum zu glauben sogar natürlich. Meine üblichen Hausrunden sind hier im süden Dortmunds, Schwerte, Witten, Wetter und Herdecke. Dort gibt es genügend Trails welche steil und anspruchsvoll sind, da würde sich so mancher Süddeutsche wundern. Diese Trails würde ich niemals mit Sattelstütze in oberer Position fahren, da nimmt man sich doch jeglichen Bewegungsfreiheit und kann das Rad nicht so aktiv bewegen wie es nötig ist um in anspruchsvollem Gelände schnell zu sein.

Und es gibt auch etwas zwischen CrossCountry und Downhill, das nennt sich neuerdings Enduro, ist aber das was die meisten Biker seit Jahren machen. Höhenmeter selber erarbeiten und mit potenten Bikes maximalen Spaß auf Trails haben, ohne bergauf auf die Uhr zu gucken.
Berichtige mich wenn ich da falsch liege, aber CrossCountry Fahrer wie du es zu sein scheinst sehe ich hier auch öfter mal. Bergauf eine Macht, aber bergab zu stolz die Sattelstütze abzusenken und dadurch total verkrampft, unkontrolliert uns spaßfrei unterwegs. Wäre ich auch wenn die Wahl zwischen: Arsch soweit hinterm Sattel das kaum noch druck auf dem Vorderrad ist oder andauernd der Gefahr zu laufen das mich bei der nächsten Wurzel der Sattel vom Bike kickt, hätte. 
Wenn man mal mit den leuten darüber quatscht sind sie der gleichen Meinung wie du: Brauch ich nicht.... . Wobei man es deutlich sieht ihnen durch ihre verbohrtheit völlig der Spaß bergab abhanden kommt.

Besuch mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs... Bikeride kann ich da sehr empfehlen.


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Juli 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Besuch mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs...


Eventuell solltest du mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs besuchen, wenn du nicht mit hohem Sattel steile anspruchsvolle Trails fahren kannst.


----------



## Adam1987 (8. Juli 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eventuell solltest du mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs besuchen, wenn du nicht mit hohem Sattel steile anspruchsvolle Trails fahren kannst.



Genau das ist diese verbohrtheit der CCler die ich oben beschrieben hab. Dann stolpern sie verkrampft in ihren lycra Klamotten den trail runter, gekickt vom viel zu hohen Sattel der im Takt der Wurzeln gegen ihren Arsch drückt. 

Zu behaupten man habe eine gute Fahrtechnik weil man mit Sattel oben irgendwie den Berg runter kommt. Komisch das selbst Leute wie Manuel Fumic für Remotestützen sind und ein Jerome Clementz muss ja eine miserable Fahrtechnik haben, immerhin fährt er bergab mit Sattel unten.


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Juli 2015)

Mach dich mal locker, scheinst etwas verkrampft zu sein gegenüber CC Fahrern und deren Kleidung. 
Die Jungs die du zitierst kämpfen um Sekunden, für die meisten Hobbyfahrer geht es nicht um Bestzeiten.


----------



## Chainzuck (8. Juli 2015)

Wirklich entspann dich mal. Fahrtechnik hat nichts mit der Sattelposition zu tun. Und ganz sicher sind CCler nicht zu stolz ihren Sattel ab zu senken nur weil sie anders ab die sache rangehen als du. Das viele CCler (nicht alle) fahrtechnisch etwas aufzuholen haben, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Und selbst Fumic IST nur für telestützen im worldcup, nutzt aber dann doch keine. Eben weil man trotzdem sauber, effektiv fahren kann.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y330-U01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allsummerlong (9. Juli 2015)

Kommt ja auch drauf an welchen Trail man fährt... bei steilen muss man zwangsläufig irgendwann den Sattel tiefer stellen wenn man sich nicht dahinterklemmen will.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Juli 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Genau das ist diese verbohrtheit der CCler die ich oben beschrieben hab. Dann stolpern sie verkrampft in ihren lycra Klamotten den trail runter, gekickt vom viel zu hohen Sattel der im Takt der Wurzeln gegen ihren Arsch drückt.
> 
> Zu behaupten man habe eine gute Fahrtechnik weil man mit Sattel oben irgendwie den Berg runter kommt. Komisch das selbst Leute wie Manuel Fumic für Remotestützen sind und ein Jerome Clementz muss ja eine miserable Fahrtechnik haben, immerhin fährt er bergab mit Sattel unten.



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## ulli! (13. Juli 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


Adam hat hier aber imo recht.
Ich habe selbst schon auf freundliche Weise solch Lycra-Bikern (im Bikepark) den Tipp gegeben den Sattel runterzustellen.
Die haben mich angeschaut wie n Pferd und waren anscheinend einer anderen Meinung. (War doch nur ein nettgemeinter Ratschlag...)

Zum Thema, ich machs heute wie ende der 90er: Absteigen, Schnellspanner auf, Sattel runter, Schnellspanner zu, Ab dafür. Und das am "CC"-HT.


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juli 2015)

Ich muss hier schon etwas schmunzeln...


----------



## Jierdan (27. Juli 2015)

ulli! schrieb:


> Adam hat hier aber imo recht.
> Ich habe selbst schon auf freundliche Weise solch Lycra-Bikern (im Bikepark) den Tipp gegeben den Sattel runterzustellen.
> Die haben mich angeschaut wie n Pferd und waren anscheinend einer anderen Meinung. (War doch nur ein nettgemeinter Ratschlag...)
> 
> Zum Thema, ich machs heute wie ende der 90er: Absteigen, Schnellspanner auf, Sattel runter, Schnellspanner zu, Ab dafür. Und das am "CC"-HT.



Kommt halt idr. nicht als nett gemeinter Ratschlag rüber, sondern als "OMG du Noob, was machst du denn da?!?" Gibt halt auch Unterschiede zwischen Sattel unten und Sattel unten... Ich glaube über 20cm Auszug redet hier (kaum) einer.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (5. August 2015)

was uns das erste Video doch wohl zeigt ist das Wichtigste:
Einen Trail lesen können und dann laufen lassen. Wenn ich so eine Strecke auch in meinem Revier hätte...
Hätte , hätte-Fahrradkette..
Absenkbare Sattelstütze?
Wäre hier im Teuto zwischen Halle und Brochterbeck sicher angebracht, finde es aber einfach toller, aktiv auf dem Bike zu sitzen, in steilen Abfahrten leicht hinter den Sattel und die Karre laufen lassen. Biken ist für mich kein "Muss" extreme Stellen zu meistern, sondern sauber mit einem Hardtail, welches genau die richtige Rahmengröße hat, meine Spur zu fahren.
Und wenn dann noch extreme Stellen gelingen, bist du für dich ein König!!!
Vieles ist auch einfach Kopfsache, wenn du voll konzentriert bist, ohne Ablenkung, ganz mit deinem Bike "verschmilzt" und nach der Strecke quasi "aufwachst", ist das super geil.
Zu erkennen, das es auch Tage gibt, wo du mental nicht gut drauf bist und dann auch mal einfach eine Waldautobahn zu nehmen, ist auch eine Kunst.
Was Worldcup-Profis meinen, sagen oder machen ist mir total egal. Die leben in ihrer eigenen Welt, sind so weit weg von mir wie der Mars von der Erde.
Apropos Lycra: Es ist ein herrliches Gefühl, Touren quasi nackt zu fahren, keine Klamotten zu spüren. 
Fazit: Herausforderung ist das, was man sich beim Biken selber stellt. Ich kämpfe gegen keine Uhr oder will mich mit anderen messen, wenn mal eine Stelle nicht gelingt wird analysiert und erstmal vom Fahrer ausgegangen, dann auf das Material geschaut.


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2015)

edit


----------



## dave_f (5. August 2015)

Meine Wahrnehmung beim anschauen von dem Video ist, dass wer gewöhnt ist ohne abgesenkte Sattel zu fahren auch tendenziell so fährt, wenn es mal abgesenkt ist. Für mich wäre das wie eine Werkstatt mit nur ein einziges Schraubenzieher. Klar, mit etwas Können und Erfahrung kann man ziemlich viel mit einem Schraubenzieher anstellen, manches geht aber schneller und sicherer mit dem richtigen Werkzeug. 

Drehe einfach ein paar Runden auf der nächstgelegenen Pumptrack mit hohen Sattel, dann mit abgesenkten, ob das ein Unterschied macht. Wer dann meint, das hat nichts mit Fahren im Gelände zu tun, auch gut.


----------



## Alumini (6. August 2015)

Sind wir ehrlich, eine Abwehrhaltung ist ganz normales menschliches Verhalten: Wer etwas nicht kennt und nicht hat, verleugnet den Nutzen solange, bis er es ggf. doch mehrmals ausprobiert hat und redet sich bis dahin die eigene "Mehrleistung" schön. In den meisten Fällen ist die Reaktion beim ersten Probieren vor Kumpels noch "Nett, aber braucht man nicht wirklich." Nach einiger Zeit erkennt man dann doch, wie praktisch das Neue sein kann. Nur gibt es quasi nie "Stimmt, hat mich doch voll überzeugt"-Threads.

Wenn's darum geht, was man "braucht", das ist doch ein ganz anderes Thema, und am Ende würde man zu der Erkenntnis kommen, dass 95% der CC-Fahrer ganz sicher kein Mountainbike "bräuchten" um ihrem Hobby nachzugehen. ;-)

Der geringste -aber deswegen nicht weniger nette- Nutzen einer Variostütze besteht für mich noch darin, beim Anhalten einfach im Ausrollen den Sattel abzusenken und bequem auf dem Sattel sitzen zu bleiben, und nicht halb absteigen oder sonstwelche Positionen einnehmen zu müssen. Schon alleine deswegen würde ich auch CC nie mehr ohne fahren. Und auf einer gestreckt-überhöhten CC-Geometrie macht sie auch auf nur halbwegs "unflachen" Trails gleich doppelt Sinn. Aber natürlich jeder wie er mag, man kann ja nur von eigenen Erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## Jierdan (6. August 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Sind wir ehrlich, eine Abwehrhaltung ist ganz normales menschliches Verhalten: Wer etwas nicht kennt und nicht hat, verleugnet den Nutzen solange, bis er es ggf. doch mehrmals ausprobiert hat und redet sich bis dahin die eigene "Mehrleistung" schön. In den meisten Fällen ist die Reaktion beim ersten Probieren vor Kumpels noch "Nett, aber braucht man nicht wirklich." Nach einiger Zeit erkennt man dann doch, wie praktisch das Neue sein kann. Nur gibt es quasi nie "Stimmt, hat mich doch voll überzeugt"-Threads.
> 
> Wenn's darum geht, was man "braucht", das ist doch ein ganz anderes Thema, und am Ende würde man zu der Erkenntnis kommen, dass 95% der CC-Fahrer ganz sicher kein Mountainbike "bräuchten" um ihrem Hobby nachzugehen. ;-)
> 
> Der geringste -aber deswegen nicht weniger nette- Nutzen einer Variostütze besteht für mich noch darin, beim Anhalten einfach im Ausrollen den Sattel abzusenken und bequem auf dem Sattel sitzen zu bleiben, und nicht halb absteigen oder sonstwelche Positionen einnehmen zu müssen. Schon alleine deswegen würde ich auch CC nie mehr ohne fahren. Und auf einer gestreckt-überhöhten CC-Geometrie macht sie auch auf nur halbwegs "unflachen" Trails gleich doppelt Sinn. Aber natürlich jeder wie er mag, man kann ja nur von eigenen Erfahrungen berichten.



Also ich tu mich mit Variostützen auch nach dem Ausprobieren schwer... deutlich höheres Gewicht, deutlich höherer Schwerpunkt, Schlaufenbildung (jaja, ich weiß, kauf dir ne LevIntegra, werdet ihr jetzt sagen. Hab ich aber nicht getan, kann man mir im Nachhinein ohne weiteres vorwerfen), Bedenken wegen Defekten irgendwo in der Pampa... Irgendwie konnte das vom Nutzen noch nicht ausgeglichen werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (6. August 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Also ich tu mich mit Variostützen auch nach dem Ausprobieren schwer... deutlich höheres Gewicht, deutlich höherer Schwerpunkt, Schlaufenbildung (jaja, ich weiß, kauf dir ne LevIntegra, werdet ihr jetzt sagen. Hab ich aber nicht getan, kann man mir im Nachhinein ohne weiteres vorwerfen), Bedenken wegen Defekten irgendwo in der Pampa... Irgendwie konnte das vom Nutzen noch nicht ausgeglichen werden...


Über Vorlieben werde ich natürlich nicht diskutieren, wenn's Dir nicht taugt, alles gut. Aber mit den obigen Begründungen, naja, da juckt's dann schon. ;-)

Punkte wie "deutlich höheres Gewicht und deutlich höherer Schwerpunkt", sind doch wirklich objektiv Humbug. Aber irgendwie scheint sich das im Hobbyradsport ja gnadenlos zu halten, Marketing funktioniert eben doch. Unter der Annahme, dass der Rest des Rades unverändert bleibt und damit im grundsätzlich akzeptablen Gewichtsbereich, ist doch Mehrgewicht in dieser Größenordnung sowas von völlig egal. Für den Hobbyfahrer, und im Training sowieso.  Es sei denn natürlich, Du fährst mehrtägige/mehrwöchige Etappenrennen in der Weltspitze und bist am Ende auf 1-5 Minuten angewiesen, weil Du damit Deinen Lebensunterhalt verdienst.

Quintana hat von 2013 auf 2014 1,5 kg Gewicht verloren, was ihm an einem Ehrenkategorieberg 30s Zeitvorteil oder eine entsprechende Wattersparnis gegenüber vorher einbrachte. Jetzt erkläre mir bitte ein jeder Hobby- und Rennfahrer bis inklusive Eliteklasse, was ihm 250g oder auch 2 Kilo Mehr-/bzw. eben Mindergewicht einbringen sollen (außer Spaß an der Freude am Leichtbau)... 

Ja intern ist schöner, was Kabelgedöns angeht, aber Schlaufenbildung kann man durch nen simplen Kabelbinder an der richtigen Stelle vermeiden. Gibt irgendwo ne Anleitung hier im Forum.

Und "Bedenken" wegen "möglicher" Defekte kann man wohl auch nicht diskutieren. Aber dann müsste man konsequenterweise Hardtail mit Starrgabel fahren. Zweiten Dämpfer und Federgabel haben wohl auch die Wenigsten mit auf Tour. ;-)

Bin ich jetzt der, der seltsam ist, oder seid ihr es?


----------



## Jierdan (6. August 2015)

Ich bin mit Sicherheit seltsam  

400g Mehrgewicht merk ich deutlich in der verspieltheit des Rads, nicht unbedingt in der Kondition, 12.9kg gegen 12,5kg ist schon ne Hausnummer. Wenn die Kiste eh schon 16kg wiegt fällt es vllt weniger auf. Das hat sich unangenehmer angefühlt als ich es vor der Montage vermutete. Eigentlich hatte ich keinen spürbaren unterschied erwartet.

Bei der Schlaufe bin ich gerade noch am recherchieren, wenn ich da was vernünftiges find kriegt die stützevllt noch eine Chance.

Gabeln und Dämpfer sind einfach schon länger auf dem Markt, da habe ich mehr vertrauen dass die Kinderkrankheiten ausgestanden sind.


----------



## Alumini (6. August 2015)

OK, aber, die Vorbehalte ausgeklammert, praktisch findest Du Sie schon?


----------



## Jierdan (6. August 2015)

Na klar!
Sonst hätte ich ja keine gekauft ; )


----------



## Deleted 213630 (7. August 2015)

Der Sattel ist ein wichtiger Kontaktpunkt zum Bike in der aktiven Fahrposition, ich rutsche nur leicht hinter den Sattel, um den Schwerpunkt ein bisschen zu verlagern.
So spüre ich zusätzlich, was unter mir passiert.
Bei meinem "Ex-Fully", mit der fast geraden und "faulen" Sitzposition, hätte so ein Teil Sinn gemacht, jetzt ist schlicht überflüssig.


----------



## kaii (7. August 2015)

Wie sieht das beim Hinterrad umsetzen an steilen serpentinen aus,ist es auch mit nicht abgesenketer Stütze möglich und sicher?(für einen normalbiker wie mich der nicht vorhat Monate mit rumgehopse übungen zu verbringen sondern eigentlich nur fahren will,umsetzen zu beherrschen wäre aber echt mal ne feine sache)

Jedes mal bei den Bike Fahrtechnik artikeln wird der Hüftschwung aus der Hocke mit abgesenktem Sattel für Bunnyhop,drop,umsetzen usw. gepredigt nur woher den Schwung nehmen mit hohem Sattel..

Habe zwar ne teleskop stütze am Fully und die ist auch klasse in den Alpen/höheren Gebirgen nur in den Mittelgebirgen bringt es nicht wirklich was weil beim ewigem hoch und runter es keinen spaß macht und gefährlich ist jedes mal die Stütze zu versenken(habe Absenkung am Sattel,kein Lenkerhebel). Und am Hardtail ist ne normale Stütze.


----------



## Adam1987 (7. August 2015)

kaii schrieb:


> Wie sieht das beim Hinterrad umsetzen an steilen serpentinen aus,ist es auch mit nicht abgesenketer Stütze möglich und sicher?(für einen normalbiker wie mich der nicht vorhat Monate mit rumgehopse übungen zu verbringen sondern eigentlich nur fahren will,umsetzen zu beherrschen wäre aber echt mal ne feine sache)
> 
> Jedes mal bei den Bike Fahrtechnik artikeln wird der Hüftschwung aus der Hocke mit abgesenktem Sattel für Bunnyhop,drop,umsetzen usw. gepredigt nur woher den Schwung nehmen mit hohem Sattel..
> 
> Habe zwar ne teleskop stütze am Fully und die ist auch klasse in den Alpen/höheren Gebirgen nur in den Mittelgebirgen bringt es nicht wirklich was weil beim ewigem hoch und runter es keinen spaß macht und gefährlich ist jedes mal die Stütze zu versenken(habe Absenkung am Sattel,kein Lenkerhebel). Und am Hardtail ist ne normale Stütze.



Besonders im Mittelgebirge macht es sinn, weil es nunmal dauertn hoch und runter geht. Wenn bei dir das Absenken des Sattels gefährlich ist, dann solltest du lieber Hallenhalma spielen.


----------



## kaii (7. August 2015)

Während der Fahrt auf einem Trail mit steinen,stufen und Wurzeln die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen und unter den Sattel zu legen+gleichzeitig mit dem Arsch druck draufzugeben ist nicht so meins ausserdem wird es nerfig wenn man es alle 20m machen muss,die Frage war aber auch nicht über den einsatzzweck der telskop stütze.


----------



## Adam1987 (7. August 2015)

kaii schrieb:


> Während der Fahrt auf einem Trail mit steinen,stufen und Wurzeln die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen und unter den Sattel zu legen+gleichzeitig mit dem Arsch druck draufzugeben ist nicht so meins ausserdem wird es nerfig wenn man es alle 20m machen muss,die Frage war aber auch nicht über den einsatzzweck der telskop stütze.



Naja, wenn ich auf nem Trail bin fahre ich das ding ja nicht andauernd wieder aus. Der Vorteil ist halt dass wenn man flachere Trails mit gegenanstiegen hat, schnell wieder in optimal pedalierposition kommt bzw. Nach dem trail nicht erst anhalten muss um die Stütze wieder raus zu ziehen. 

Ne stütze ohne remote, ist wie alkoholfreies Bier... Es fehlt einfach etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (7. August 2015)

Hinterrad versetzen bedeutet, das HR *anzuheben* und zu versetzen. Wenn Du das mit ausgezogener Stütze im Steilen ohne Frontflip hinkriegst, geht's. Wenn nicht, dann vielleicht doch lieber mit Stütze runter.


----------



## Jierdan (11. August 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> [...]
> Ja intern ist schöner, was Kabelgedöns angeht, aber Schlaufenbildung kann man durch nen simplen Kabelbinder an der richtigen Stelle vermeiden. Gibt irgendwo ne Anleitung hier im Forum.
> [...]



Mit der Schlaufe sieht es derzeit so aus. Keine Schlaufe mehr, aber dass der Zug über den Rahmen läuft finde ich jetzt trotz Lackschutzfolie nicht so glücklich. Wo hättest du den Kabelbinder angebracht?


----------



## Vighor (11. August 2015)

kaii schrieb:


> Während der Fahrt auf einem Trail mit steinen,stufen und Wurzeln die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen und unter den Sattel zu legen+gleichzeitig mit dem Arsch druck draufzugeben ist nicht so meins ausserdem wird es nerfig wenn man es alle 20m machen muss,die Frage war aber auch nicht über den einsatzzweck der telskop stütze.


Es gibt auch variostützen mit Bedienung am Lenker.
Vor allem im Trail benutze ich die sehr oft, wenn ich sehe das eine tiefe Bodenwelle kommt dann Knopfdruck und schnell Druck auf dem Sattel so dass der runter geht, muss nicht komplett sein bei 150mm Verstellbereich genügt oft nur die hälfte.
Dann wenn es flacher bleibt und Tempo gemacht werden muss nur Knopf drücken und Sattel geht in die hohe Position.

Gut, das meiste auf Trails kann man auch ohne variostütze fahren aber die 300 bis 400gramm Mehrgewicht am Bike bringen den Schwerpunkt bei meinem 115+ kg Gesamtgewicht (Fahrer plus Rucksack) auch nicht merkbar höher.


----------



## Do_Berek (11. August 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Mit der Schlaufe sieht es derzeit so aus. Keine Schlaufe mehr, aber dass der Zug über den Rahmen läuft finde ich jetzt trotz Lackschutzfolie nicht so glücklich. Wo hättest du den Kabelbinder angebracht?



Auch wenn nicht ich angesprochen war,aber ich hätte den Zug bis zum Tretlager gelegt,Kabelbinder dran und dann nach oben gezogen,hinter die Sattelstütze,eventuell noch den Zug gekürzt.


----------



## Jierdan (11. August 2015)

Do_Berek schrieb:


> Auch wenn nicht ich angesprochen war,aber ich hätte den Zug bis zum Tretlager gelegt,Kabelbinder dran und dann nach oben gezogen,hinter die Sattelstütze,eventuell noch den Zug gekürzt.



So hatte ich das ja ursprünglich, aber das ist doch genau die schlaufenanfällige Art der Montage, oder verstehe ich dich grade falsch?  Da knickt der Zug doch dann hinter der Sattelklemme zusammen, wie z.B. hier:


----------



## Do_Berek (11. August 2015)

Hm,kürzen geht da nicht mehr viel,aber stört denn so eine Schlaufe wie am LV(Abgesehen von der Optik)?
Beinkontakt dürfte doch eigentlich kaum bestehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (11. August 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> So hatte ich das ja ursprünglich, aber das ist doch genau die schlaufenanfällige Art der Montage, oder verstehe ich dich grade falsch?  Da knickt der Zug doch dann hinter der Sattelklemme zusammen, wie z.B. hier:


Hat jetzt mit dem eigentlichen Thread zu tun aber jegliche Sattelstütze die den Kabelanschluss am Oberen verstellbaren Teil hat ist ihr Geld imho nicht wert. Vor allem wenn andere Produzenten wie Gravity Dropper, Kind Shock, Yep Components, Vecnum zeigen wie es besser geht. Bis auf die V sind die auch normal lieferbar.


----------



## Jierdan (11. August 2015)

Da die Schlaufe nicht immer so schön nach hinten fährt wie bei dem lv, sondern auch ab und zu zur Seite, fährt halt die Befürchtung mit, hängen zu bleiben, die Trials hier sind teilweise schon sehr zugewuchert hier.

Wie rational diese Befürchtung im Endeffekt aber wirklich ist, bin ich mir selbst nicht sicher 

@Vighor : ja, das hab ich dann auch gemerkt, als die konventionelle Stütze mit den außen laufenden Zügen schon geliefert war


----------



## Marc B (26. November 2016)

Ein aktuelles Statement einer Top-XC-Racerin zum Thema Variostütze im Racing:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/droppe...iders-perspective-catharine-pendrel-2016.html
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/droppe...iders-perspective-catharine-pendrel-2016.html
Ride on,
Marc


----------

